# albino firemouth?



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

My lfs is getting them in tonight. I have never seen them or heard of them. Anyone have any pics they could post?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Take pictures and share them with us?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

A few years ago there was an albino form of another _Thorichthys _species, _aureus _if I remember correctly. However, this is the first I've ever heard of an albino _T. meeki_, and the species has been in the hobby for a very, very, very, very long time. Please do get us some photos, as I suspect that either the fish are misidentified, or the result of hybridization to get the albino gene into _meeki_. If the fish does appear to be an albino _meeki_, I would really have to find out the source before accepting the possibility of a genuine albino from pure _meeki_.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Chromedome52 said:


> A few years ago there was an albino form of another _Thorichthys _species, _aureus _if I remember correctly. However, this is the first I've ever heard of an albino _T. meeki_, and the species has been in the hobby for a very, very, very, very long time. Please do get us some photos, as I suspect that either the fish are misidentified, or the result of hybridization to get the albino gene into _meeki_. If the fish does appear to be an albino _meeki_, I would really have to find out the source before accepting the possibility of a genuine albino from pure _meeki_.


 +1. If they are genuine I would love to see it. I've had Firemouths in the past and love their demeanor.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

They look a lot like white colored red devils to me. I haven't got one.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

bluejack23 said:


> They look a lot like white colored red devils to me. I haven't got one.


Those aren't Firemouths, you are correct they look like "Red Devils" to me too.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

omg they sell midas mixes as firemouths... lol


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

This is mine I' growing out its about 3" now. Sometimes you get a really nice one. Id say *** tripled my 3.00 investment lol.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is certainly not albino, but rather leucistic. I think I'm seeing some strange color in the fins of the upper fish that I would not expect on a RD, but the fish is rather out of focus in the photo, so it's hard to say. Head shape does not look _Thorichthys_, as that would be straighter without the dip over the eyes, which does look like _Amphilophus citrinellus_ complex. The fuzzy photo also makes it hard to see the shape of the gill cover, whether or not there's an eye flap there. I would even be afraid to buy them as RD. I suspect some sort of hybrid, but I'd want to see a photo that has the fish in focus.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

they could be dyed, like painted parrots. or as any midas mix, except those juvi's to peel a little.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry al I have is my blackberry and the fish were very skittish being freshly shpped


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

bluejack23 said:


> Sorry al I have is my blackberry and the fish were very skittish being freshly shpped


Understandable. You were right to skip them, there are just too many "fishy" things about their appearance. :lol:


----------

